# 20th Amd- Cruise from Staines



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

AmD meet on the Sat 20th.

Anyone want to join in and cruise up to AmD meet at 7.30am Truss's island carpark opposite the Total Petrol station on the same road as Thorpe Park Theme Park.

Depart at 7.45am (Just for Thorney Â ;D) First Stop Mcdonalds drive through for a Rolling Breakfast!

Truss's Island


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

i will be there. c u then.
amir.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Blimey, you'll be there by 8.30am!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Blimey, you'll be there by 8.30am!


First stop Mcdonalds breakfast drive through!  ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

You eat in your car? 

I have only just got round to breathing in my car - forget about food.

W.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> You eat in your car? Â
> 
> I have only just got round to breathing in my car - forget about food.
> 
> W.


I have kids! there's no way of avoiding it!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> First stop Mcdonalds breakfast drive through! Â  ;D


oh...well why didn't you say  ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2003)

> First stop Mcdonalds breakfast drive through! Â  ;D


damn well better be.... at that time of the morning


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

What time will you be at Junction of the M40? I want to be part of the shortest crusie ever ;D


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Thorney....am i not mistaken that you should be actually doing the Cannonball Run right now???

Or you finished already??

???


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

> Thorney....am i not mistaken that you should be actually doing the Cannonball Run right now???
> 
> Or you finished already??
> 
> ???


he's prob' in some french prison, banged up for speeding : or on the run.... ;D


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Nah we leave next Saturday


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

reminder its tomorrow!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Wak - is anyone apart from me coming to this 'island' place?
Amir.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

yes a few... 

its opposite the TOTAL , nice easy parking


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Wak

I am travelling up from Surrey, so I am keen to meet up at Truss's Island beforehand, but I am notorious for not being capable of getting up in the morning! Therefore if I am not there for 7.45am, I will try and catch you guys up. Which Drive Thru are you stopping at? If I oversleep, I will see you at AmD!

Cheers

Phil.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Wak
> 
> I am travelling up from Surrey, so I am keen to meet up at Truss's Island beforehand, but I am notorious for not being capable of getting up in the morning! Â Therefore if I am not there for 7.45am, I will try and catch you guys up. Â Which Drive Thru are you stopping at? Â If I oversleep, I will see you at AmD!
> 
> ...


Phil - where in Surrey are you coming up from? I am in Surrey too (Gatwick area). Maybe we should cruise to Staines together? Im crap in the morning too - ESPECIALLY Saturday mornings  
W.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak
> 
> I am travelling up from Surrey, so I am keen to meet up at Truss's Island beforehand, but I am notorious for not being capable of getting up in the morning! Â Therefore if I am not there for 7.45am, I will try and catch you guys up. Â Which Drive Thru are you stopping at? Â If I oversleep, I will see you at AmD!
> 
> ...


Staines Mcdonalds...in the two rivers shopping area..


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

go to bed!


----------

